

What Factors Indicate Your App Will Be Successful - dirkdk
http://www.inc.com/murray-newlands/what-factors-indicate-your-app-will-be-successful.html

======
jibly
Pricing might be a missing factor. 95% of all downloads are free apps.

~~~
dirkdk
Make that 99.9 %. If charging money, publishers use in-app purchases

